# source v. pkg_add



## Desreguard (May 29, 2011)

What is the difference/advantages between installing gnome from source versus the pkg_add tool?


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2011)

It's tailor made versus off the rack.  With source (ports), you can choose non-default options and settings to fit exactly, but it takes longer.  Packages are quick and one-size-fits-most.


----------



## carlton_draught (May 29, 2011)

x11/gnome2? About a day, give or take.

Seriously though, the deal breaker for me is that the package system has no built-in checking of security hashes (e.g. unlike Ubuntu repositories for example). For that reason, I put up with the compile times.

The vast majority of the time I leave the compile options as default.


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2011)

Desreguard said:
			
		

> What is the difference/advantages between installing gnome from source versus the pkg_add tool?



Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

